# Chanel Earrings??



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm trying to find a pair of Chanel earrings for this x-mas. Anyone know where I'd be able to find some?







Thanx


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup. Depends on how much you want to pay. You can get some nice replicas and not expensive on line if you type in Chanel replicas and go to jewelry. Also there is this place online like eBay called Ioffer.com. They have some cute fake Chanel stuff.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2007)

I strongly advise going to the Chanel boutiques for Chanel earrings. Ebay has tons of fakes.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 20, 2007)

It really depends on if you want real or fake ones.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 20, 2007)

Being that you live in Alabama, the chances of you finding real ones are slim. We have a boutique here that sells them, but they run as high as 3,000 a pair. You can check eluxury.com or bluefly


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude, I've been wanting some too...

...I'mma ask my gays, they own some and one works at SAKs.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 20, 2007)

If you get their costume earrings, they are significantly lower. I think the lowest pair of the Chanel costume earrings are ~$250.

Eluxury doesn't carry Chanel. Be careful with Bluefly, because some people have received fakes from Bluefly because other customers have purchased bags, etc from Bluefly and returned fakes, which were then sent to other customers.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you get their costume earrings, they are significantly lower. I think the lowest pair of the Chanel costume earrings are ~$250. 
Eluxury doesn't carry Chanel. Be careful with Bluefly, because some people have received fakes from Bluefly because other customers have purchased bags, etc from Bluefly and returned fakes, which were then sent to other customers.

Oh dang! For real!?


----------



## farris2 (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you get their costume earrings, they are significantly lower. I think the lowest pair of the Chanel costume earrings are ~$250. 
Eluxury doesn't carry Chanel. Be careful with Bluefly, because some people have received fakes from Bluefly because other customers have purchased bags, etc from Bluefly and returned fakes, which were then sent to other customers.

Thats just wrong


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 21, 2007)

yep, eluxury doesn't sell chanel but they do sell dior... i am buying myself the dangly earrings.

you really have to be at a chanel boutique or a few bloomies, and my neiman marcus sells chanel.

they have a new line- Chanel Comete, very cute stuff.


----------

